# [H] Der "Hort der Horde" sucht Verstärkung (Norgannon/DunMorogh)



## Milzbrannt (20. April 2019)

Die Gilde "Hort der Horde" (DunMorogh - Norgannon) sucht Verstärkung!
 
Wir sind noch eine recht frische Gilde und suchen aktuell noch Unterstützung für unsere Mythic Dungeons,
sowie für unsere Raids (NHC und HC). Bei uns gibt es keinen Zwang wie festgeschriebene Onlinezeiten oder ähnliches.
Hauptsächlich befinden sich arbeitstätige und Familienmenschen in unserer Gilde,
weshalb wir in diesen Punkten eine recht lockere Politik an den Tag legen.
Sucht ihr also eine Gilde zum gemeinsamen Spielen, habt aber nicht wirklich viel Zeit zur verfügung,
sind eure Chancen bei uns sehr gut, auch mal den Endcontent zu sehen 
Unsere Raidzeiten:
Sonntag: 15:00 – 20:00 Uhr
Für einen zweiten Tag wird aktuell noch abgestimmt
 
Der Invite erfolgt jeweils ca. 20min vorher!
Was wir euch bieten:
- ein stabiler Kern zuverlässiger und hilfsbereiter Mitspieler
- ein humorvolles, jedoch angenehmes Gildenklima
- nette Runden im Discord
- zusätzliche Gildenevents/-aktivitäten
Was wir von unseren Bewerbern erwarten:
- ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren
- Kommunikation während der Raids und M+ Inis (funktionstüchtiges Headset + Discord)
- Motivation & Zielstrebigkeit


----------

